# Contract for sale in Montgomery County MD.



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope this is the correct location to post this...

I have a single location contract for sale to anyone interested. Contract is good through March of 2011 and will include this event. If anyone is interested, contact me immediately at 919-274-1192 and we can discuss it. Large national hotel.

This is something that can be renewed each year and runs from the end of March each year. Call me ASAP if you are interested.


----------

